# 20th Century Fox Logo in AE?



## Keule (17. Januar 2004)

Hi, 
bitte nich gleich loskläffen -> ich will das in After Effects und nich in 3DSMAX machen. Hat irgendwer Vorschlage (Tutorials?) ..? Cu


----------



## goela (17. Januar 2004)

wau, wau....

Dann machs doch mit Cinema 4D und zieh dir das Projekt in AE - geht nämlich! Übernimmt die Lichtsettings, jedoch Animation musst vorher gerendert sein!

Alternativ wäre das Invigator (oder so ähnlich) plugin für 3D Sachen. Kostet aber mehr als die Cinema 4D 6CE+ Version, die es in manchen Heften schon kostenlos gibt (Limit Aufkösung 600x400) oder bei Maxon für 99 Euro (No Limits)


----------



## Santiago (18. Januar 2004)

Schau mal hier nach:

[http://www.zaxwerks.com/]
[http://www.zaxwerks.com/2004/gallery.html]

Vielleicht bringts das - wenn du nur mit AEFX arbeiten möchtest.
Cya!


----------



## Keule (23. Januar 2004)

hab leider nur after effects zur verfügung. danke für den link schau ich mir mal an


----------



## goela (23. Januar 2004)

Und warum nicht Cinema 4D?


----------



## Keule (23. Januar 2004)

das verbietet mir meine geldbörse , oder gibts da ne trial version?


----------



## goela (23. Januar 2004)

> Alternativ wäre das Invigator (oder so ähnlich) plugin für 3D Sachen. Kostet aber mehr als die Cinema 4D 6CE+ Version, die es in manchen Heften schon kostenlos gibt (Limit Aufkösung 600x400) oder bei Maxon für 99 Euro (No Limits)



99 Euro!

Oder siehe hier. 

Wenn die Version aus dem Heft wirklich nur auf 800x600 beschränkt ist, dann reicht dies vollkommen für Videoanwendung (720x576)


----------

